# The Big Show of Little Cars



## hawg78 (Sep 24, 2004)

* The Big Show of Little Cars is BACK!!!
*
One of the biggest shows on the east coast!

BUY-SELL-TRADE

HO, 1:43, 1:32, 1:24
Slot Cars
Diecast Cars
Model Cars
RC Cars

*Holiday Inn - Rochester, NY Airport
911 Brooks Ave
Rochester NY 14624

Sunday December 13, 2009
10:00AM - 3:00PM*

Admission: $5.00 - Children Under 12 Free

Early Bird floor rights - $20.00 (8:30AM)

8ft. Vendor tables - $40.00 ea. ($50.00 after 12/06/09) Includes one free helper,
6ft. Vendor tables - $30.00 ea. ( $40.00 after 12/06/09) $5.00 for helper.

ATM, Food, Beverages available

Door Prizes!!!

SHOW INFO HOTLINE
ph. 585-392-6989 Lou Lanceri

Don't miss this show!!!

The last one was a sellout with over 60 Vendors,1000's of cars for sale, and 1000+ people through the door.

Racing displays, slot car demos, rare items, vintage cars and sets, custom cars, new cars and sets, new releases, more cars than you have ever seen in one room!!!


----------



## hawg78 (Sep 24, 2004)

Back to the top. Don't forget the big show of little cars.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great i'll try to make it! My local toy show is dec 13th but they have a table of slots ,an they don't tell you the door charge to far in advance(14 i think) .Westchester cty center train show.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*The BIG SHOW of Little Cars VENDOR LIST*

Here are some of the vendors scheduled to appear at the BIG SHOW:

Bob "Mr. Aurora" Beers
Dan "Mr. Tyco" Esposito
Tom Stumpf - lots of Dash bodies and other cars
Bob Molta - Slot Car Central - 1000's of HO slot cars
Dan Cardinale - DC Motors World Class Aurora Pancake rewinds and custom motors 
Brad Blohm - vintage 1/32 and 1/24 cars and parts
Gary Volushen - Vintage 1/32 and 1/24 cars and parts
Paul Kniffen - Zoomin' Motorsports pro class HO racing bodies and parts
Nathan Woodworth - custom scale replica decals
Chuck Gaughan - Rare Hot Wheels and slot cars
Scott Wiezala - Die cast, slot cars and memorabilia
Bernard and Bob McGee - scratchbuilt 1/24 drag slot cars
Fantasy Raceway - all scales - cars and parts
Dave VanDuzer - bringing operating HO scale race track
Bring your Super Stock/Fray cars for a Race!
Scott Zulawski - lots of HO cars, parts, sets 
Woody Slovick - HO slot cars and Die cast
Bruce Showkenick - Rare Slot cars and sets
Joe Saccomanno - HO slot cars and memorabilia
Leo Machlowski - Rare Hot Wheels, Slot Cars
D&L Toys and Trains - Construction and Auto Die Cast
Dick Montgomery - open wheel Modified Die Cast
Hobby House - R/C Vehicles and Parts
Gary Brongo - Vintage 1/24 Die Cast and Model Kits
Ann Kirchger - HO Slot Cars and DieCast
Carmen Stio - Die Cast and HO Slots
Mike LaBarbera - 1/24 Die Cast
Dave Mantell - Die Cast, Model Kits and Memorabilia
Otto Kolpay - 1/18 Muscle Car Die Cast
Mark Lyons - selling large Die Cast collection
Mark Sullivan - Vintage Promo Models
Donald Crumb - NASCAR Die Cast
Richard Temple - HO Slot Cars, Memorabilia
Craig Chamberlain - Vintage Automobile Toys
Rocky Stio - Vintage Unbuilt Model Kits

THIS IS A PARTIAL LIST! More vendors to come!


----------



## hawg78 (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, this show is too BIG to miss!!! The Big Show of Little Cars


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*More Vendors...*

Gerald Baker - bringing a large tjet collection to sell
James Papainni - Slot cars. diecast, and model kits
Ed Reichart - NASCAR 1:18 die cast collection
Greg Murano - Muscle Car 1:18 die cast
Jeff Ring - Auto Memorabilia
Bernie Dewar - die cast and memorabilia
Genesee Vallet Karting Club - full scale go kart display
AND ALSO: the hard to find, red parts boxes will be offered by TWO different vendors!! get them while they last!!!


----------

